# Laser measurer



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

So I finally gave in and picked up a laser measurer and honestly couldn't be happier with my purchase. No more fumbling with the tape measurer and running it behind furniture, now it's just point click record. Makes the estimate go faster and smoother giving me more time to focus on the condition of the walls and sell the job. Anyone else spring for one of these fancy doodads?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

long time ago I used a worthless "sonic" measuring device. 

If I knew the lasers were accurate to the inch, I'd be very interested

Calculator also ?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

just read Amazon's page about it

I like, I want.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

daArch said:


> long time ago I used a worthless "sonic" measuring device.
> 
> If I knew the lasers were accurate to the inch, I'd be very interested
> 
> Calculator also ?


This fancy gadget claims to be accurate to within 1/16 of an inch. Tried tested and approved by me. Sadly it does not double as a calculator but does have settings for area and volume. I just measure record and calculate when I'm writing up the estimate. I believe you can also add and subtract distances by walking them off. Lowe's has a video which demonstrates all of this. 

I still have my fatmax tape and my lufkin self centering tape for good measure, but this is top nitch for estimates in my opinion. Can measure up to 130ft accurately.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I have the same one Sully, Its a great tool. It makes it easy to figure out what size ladder you need to bring also.

Pat


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> I have the same one Sully, Its a great tool. It makes it easy to figure out what size ladder you need to bring also.
> 
> Pat


Thinking outside the box! I like it!:thumbsup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a stanley one (Fat Max), ran about $100 if I recall 3-4 years ago.

I would not estimate an interior without one.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I would think all you guys would use this instead of running tape measures across peoples obstacle courses of chachkis and furniture.

How does the continuous measure work? I have a mile of concrete in a business district to measure and the width of the sidewalk varies with every building. Would it continuously calculate the varying depth/width as I walked along the curb?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

They do not measure continually, at least mine does not. I have a mode that keeps adding every new measurement the the previous but not one that measures as you walk along. 

I hate to say it, since it was my worst college class, but if you are trying to find the area of side walk with a known length and a varying width that is a curve, that sounds eerily like my Calc II class. Integrals!!


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> I would think all you guys would use this instead of running tape measures across peoples obstacle courses of chachkis and furniture.
> 
> How does the continuous measure work? I have a mile of concrete in a business district to measure and the width of the sidewalk varies with every building. Would it continuously calculate the varying depth/width as I walked along the curb?


http://www.lowes.com/pd_91123-353-DLR130K_0__?productId=3069647&Ntt=bosch+laser+dlr&pl=1¤tURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dbosch%2Blaser%2Bdlr&facetInfo=

Click the view demo link under the picture. This should explain all the tools common uses. It's not as effective outside in sunlight so I read. You'd need a wall to bounce the laser off of too keep that in mind.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Sully said:


> http://www.lowes.com/pd_91123-353-DLR130K_0__?productId=3069647&Ntt=bosch+laser+dlr&pl=1¤tURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dbosch%2Blaser%2Bdlr&facetInfo=
> 
> Click the view demo link under the picture. This should explain all the tools common uses. It's not as effective outside in sunlight so I read. You'd need a wall to bounce the laser off of too keep that in mind.


yea - its tough in the direct sun, not really doable. Sides in the shade are ok, however you need to point fairly close on a wall then just follow the red dot. Easy to loose sight of it. 

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I just picked one up at Home Depot, its green and I forget the brand but its great, it also has a surface temp reader on it. Which is what I needed more than the measure function. , 39 bucks.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm just about ready to order one, but tell me. When I am measuring the height of a wall, will I have to bend over and measure from the baseboard to the ceiling, or can I measure from mid point up and then down and have it add the two ?


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have the Dewalt version...a bit over $100 I think and it's great. It's very accurate and makes measuring for estimates a snap. I will place it on the lowest stair directly below the ceiling in a stairwell to get the "max height" for ladder selection.

Mine also has a sq ft and volume feature. What I find most interesting since buying this is how crooked all the walls really are.


----------



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

It's a great tool, makes my life easier to measure, and it makes good impression on the clients.
I have the Leica Disto DXT.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I use a stanley for about 30 bucks,, I use a measure wheel for exteriors, no tapes


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Some of you guys actully measure the rooms during an estimate?...I only have to look at a room and instantly know how much paint and time it'll take to paint it.:yes:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> Some of you guys actully measure the rooms during an estimate?...I only have to look at a room and instantly know how much paint and time it'll take to paint it.:yes:


Well aint you just a bad ass mofo. 

Pat


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sully said:


> So I finally gave in and picked up a laser measurer and honestly couldn't be happier with my purchase. No more fumbling with the tape measurer and running it behind furniture, now it's just point click record. Makes the estimate go faster and smoother giving me more time to focus on the condition of the walls and sell the job. Anyone else spring for one of these fancy doodads?


I have the same one Sully, bought it 3 years ago and use it daily.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

daArch said:


> I'm just about ready to order one, but tell me. When I am measuring the height of a wall, will I have to bend over and measure from the baseboard to the ceiling, or can I measure from mid point up and then down and have it add the two ?


Bill if you have a steady hand you'll be fine doing that. I tried it last night and got it to read out 8 ft. I believe there is a way to add measurements as well just havent played with it enough to figure it out


----------



## OraarO (Oct 19, 2007)

daArch said:


> long time ago I used a worthless "sonic" measuring device.
> 
> If I knew the lasers were accurate to the inch, I'd be very interested
> 
> Calculator also ?


After seeing one in action (I think the guy paid around $200 for his model) it was spot on for accuracy. At least close enough for getting very accurate lineal and square footages, heights, etc.

I was trying to use a sonic measure, and it was terrible.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> Well aint you just a bad ass mofo.
> 
> Pat


No I just have experience estimating houses...Maybe some day you'll get there too,sport.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I used to think the same way and would just eyeball it. For residential interiors it works pretty well, but I decided a couple years ago to try to measure everything so I can better calculate jobs that fall out of the norm, communicate production rate expectations to crew, evaluate which employee need more training quantitatively, etc.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

DeanV said:


> I used to think the same way and would just eyeball it. For residential interiors it works pretty well, but I decided a couple years ago to try to measure everything so I can better calculate jobs that fall out of the norm, communicate production rate expectations to crew, evaluate which employee need more training quantitatively, etc.



I only paint residential houses and condo's and after a while you can estimate them in your sleep......Yeah if I had to do something new like offices or a warehouse I'd certainly measure it..Exteriors I measure because I rarely do them.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I can guesstimate pretty well on interiors also. I just like impressing customers with my fancy laser pointer thingy.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> No I just have experience estimating houses...Maybe some day you'll get there too,sport.


I sure hope so, however it seems to be a tall order. That is extremely impressive that you are able to walk in a room and be able to figure out how much materials and labor it will require to complete it with out using a tape measuring device.

You are my Hero. 

Pat


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> I sure hope so, however it seems to be a tall order. That is extremely impressive that you are able to walk in a room and be able to figure out how much materials and labor it will require to complete it with out using a tape measuring device.
> 
> You are my Hero.
> 
> Pat


and you are a jerk...Next time just stfu and keep your comments to yourself...ok


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I sure hope so, however it seems to be a tall order. That is extremely impressive that you are able to walk in a room and be able to figure out how much materials and labor it will require to complete it with out using a tape measuring device.
> 
> You are my Hero.
> 
> Pat


Not so fast Pat, I can do a house walk-by with Google and write a complete wallpaper estimate (labor and rolls) of the kitchen, back powder, back stairs, and dining room hall before they have even chosen a wallpaper. I don't even have to leave my office.

Someday when you're as old and as cool as I, maybe you will too ! :thumbup:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Damn Bill, that is amazing. Well Josey, hate to say it, Bill is now My Hero.

pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> and you are a jerk...Next time just stfu and keep your comments to yourself...ok


DING DING

Cabin fever has officially started


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

daArch said:


> Not so fast Pat, I can do a house walk-by with Google and write a complete wallpaper estimate (labor and rolls) of the kitchen, back powder, back stairs, and dining room hall before they have even chosen a wallpaper.
> 
> Someday when you're as old and as cool as I, maybe you will too ! :thumbup:



(removed by mod, over the line)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

strike two Josey.

Wanna go for the first February 2012 ban?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

oops, didn't see the second half of that.

bu bye


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> I sure hope so, however it seems to be a tall order. That is extremely impressive that you are able to walk in a room and be able to figure out how much materials and labor it will require to complete it with out using a tape measuring device.
> 
> You are my Hero.
> 
> Pat


really not that difficult with paint. you get 250-400 sq ft coverage depending on product/ application. i can walk out exteriors, my stride is 2.5 feet. if i have 15 strides on the side of a house i know that im looking at a width of 37.5 feet. 10 feet per story= 375. 2 full storys, top story is considered half(triangle, basic geometry). so 375 x 2.5= 937.5 round to 940 sq ft. do this for every side of the house..i can estimate a 3 story 4500 sq foot house by eye in half an hour within a gallon. interiors easier..figure most ceiling lines are either 8 or 10 feet(easy enough to tell)..walk out the wall. ceiling is length x width of room. walls are same heigh all around. length x height. width x height.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

JoseyWales said:


> No I just have experience estimating houses...Maybe some day you'll get there too,sport.


This guy, he walks in here like he owns the joint... Shut your pie hole champ


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sully said:


> This guy, he walks in here like he owns the joint... Shut your pie hole champ



Sully, he's the first casualty of Cabin Fever. No sense in beating the dead horse. And after a particularly vulgar PM to me, we were forced to give him the ultimate perma ban.

OK OK, *I* gave him a perma ban, but the mods did not disagree.


ANYWAY, thanks for the thread, I'm gonna TRY to make a detour to HD before an estimate this afternoon and see if they have one.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Sully said:


> So I finally gave in and picked up a laser measurer and honestly couldn't be happier with my purchase. No more fumbling with the tape measurer and running it behind furniture, now it's just point click record. Makes the estimate go faster and smoother giving me more time to focus on the condition of the walls and sell the job. Anyone else spring for one of these fancy doodads?


You should have gotten the one that does a triangle, that way you shoot it at a wall outside and then press it again and bring the red laser up the wall and it gives you the height. I have used mine to cut crown molding. 
Great purchase, you will love it!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

premierpainter said:


> You should have gotten the one that does a triangle, that way you shoot it at a wall outside and then press it again and bring the red laser up the wall and it gives you the height. I have used mine to cut crown molding.
> Great purchase, you will love it!


I ran late, so no stop at HD.

Could you post a link to this one?

thanks


----------



## stevesonsiteservices (Jan 24, 2012)

I use it all the time. Like people say the best thing to bring to consultations and measure. So much faster! Love it.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I like that one! I had one a while back, and learned my lesson on buying cheap. It had it's uses but could be pretty inaccurate do to some design flaws. Was just looking for a nice one the other day & they were out of stock. Good range on that one.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Its the one with the triangle on the front. It works a2+b2='s c2 pythagorean theorem. 
It works great for tall buildings and such. You can also point the laser at a wall and walk the laser down the siding for length. Good stuff.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Amazon.com: Bosch Digital Laser Rangefinder Kit Dlr165k: Home Improvement

Here is a link to one on Amazon


----------



## Gproinc (Aug 22, 2011)

I bought one this week ryobi tek4 from HD for 99.00. I put it to the test and cut a floor joist without double checking it. Worked like a charm.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

I got this one. The Leica Disto DXT. It's a nice piece of kit. Used it tonight when measuring a warehouse/office facility. 

I only bought it because I am struggling to see the numbers on my tape now I am nearer 50 than 40 :whistling2:

Better than a great majority of other laser measurer's out there :yes:


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

I may get one of those wall measuring things now too. But what I did get the other day was a bushnell laser rangifinder for golf. Don't laugh yet. I am able to write it off as a bussiness expense, because i bought it for wall heights on midrise commercial work. I always relied on my lift guys poor eyeball estimate or count the floors at 10' each plus parapet. But now there is no guessing if i need a 40' 60' or 120' lift. I wish I thought of this a long time ago. Worked great the first day. I think I'll take it golfing tommorow. Great weather here in Central Florida. :yes:


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

mistcoat said:


> I got this one. The Leica Disto DXT. It's a nice piece of kit. Used it tonight when measuring a warehouse/office facility.
> 
> I only bought it because I am struggling to see the numbers on my tape now I am nearer 50 than 40 :whistling2:
> 
> Better than a great majority of other laser measurer's out there :yes:


That's pretty bada$$:thumbsup:


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

hey guys,

New to the forum,some i already know some not  just by reading this forum i wen't and bought this laser distance measurer.Oy boy let me tell you! this thing is sweet,accurate and time saver.I do flooring also not just painting.Painting interiors i can eyeball estimate,but flooring is more that i needed this for.Great buy at least looks like after playing it for like half an hour!

I got DLR130 Bosch


Sharp Painting & Flooring,LLC.
www.305Painting.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sharp-Painting-FlooringLLC/188669244560195


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

the only thing i wish it had the light for the screen.I know we dont do estimates in pitch dark,but sometimes its darker then you would like.Am i wrong?


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Sharp_Painting said:


> the only thing i wish it had the light for the screen.I know we dont do estimates in pitch dark,but sometimes its darker then you would like.Am i wrong?


I second that!


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Sully said:


> So I finally gave in and picked up a laser measurer and honestly couldn't be happier with my purchase. No more fumbling with the tape measurer and running it behind furniture, now it's just point click record. Makes the estimate go faster and smoother giving me more time to focus on the condition of the walls and sell the job. Anyone else spring for one of these fancy doodads?


Sully I bought the exact same one, pretty awesome bit of kit! This combined with I estimate app and a handy excel sheet on my I phone make for a great easy set up for estimates!


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> I use a stanley for about 30 bucks,, I use a measure wheel for exteriors, no tapes


For anything over 80-100 feet the wheel is the way to go, then use the laser for the height. Sully, invest in a small pair of binos mate and bounce the red dot of a drain pipe


----------

